# Peep-Toe Boots....Yes or No?



## BeneBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

In my humble opinion....Peep-Toe boots are the Devil!!! Come on now, the whole point of boots is to keep your feet warm and away from the harsh elements. Unless you want to risk losing a toe to frost-bite, open-toed boots are a No-No. 

Would you wear them and if so....please explain Why?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never seen these until now and I think they're so ugly.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 16, 2007)

i wouldnt wear them, they look ridiculous. it looks like they are so old a little piece came off.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 16, 2007)

ugly,ugly,ugly......did I mention that I thought they were ugly?


----------



## Manda (Aug 16, 2007)

Nope! Yick


----------



## angellove (Aug 16, 2007)

eeeeucks


----------



## Solimar (Aug 16, 2007)

They are just nasty.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 16, 2007)

uhm, eeeww??


----------



## Jackie (Aug 17, 2007)

hahaha..they r funny!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 17, 2007)

nope

if its a boot it spoues to be closed and it will be to hot inside in the summer


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 17, 2007)

NOT.... they look like they hurt


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 17, 2007)

ewww.


----------



## estherika (Aug 17, 2007)

no, that's dumb


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 17, 2007)

ummm no!!! they are just yuck!! Y ppl thats why they have she strap heels!!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 17, 2007)

ok i like the first ones, because they dont really look like boots but i definatley dont like the ones lindsay is wearing, i also would not wear them in the winter obviously but more as a summer shoe or whatever.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 19, 2007)

Fugly!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 19, 2007)

They don't look very comfortable.


----------



## ivette (Aug 19, 2007)

no


----------



## mayyami (Aug 20, 2007)

Nahh, they don't look cute at all.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL they look like a dog chewed off the front.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've never understood them. I think they look silly. I did see one pair I liked once in Harpers Bazaar..on the model...on a regular woman..eek.


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 20, 2007)

doesnt it look like lindsay taped those shoes on?


----------



## babyangel (Aug 25, 2007)

Not a fan.

*Babyangel*


----------



## princessmich (Aug 25, 2007)

First time seeing those and YES they are ugly.


----------



## SaMa (Aug 25, 2007)

i like peep toe shoes... in my country this kind of shoes is very popular. everybody wears it.


----------



## janelovesyou (Aug 25, 2007)

A big NOOOO. A peep toe seems very pointless on a boot. When I wear boots it's because it's cold and if it's cold I don't want my toes out right?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 26, 2007)

Those do NOT look good at all.


----------



## girlie2010 (Aug 26, 2007)

no way


----------



## mandy_ (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fugly! 
Agreed x 10.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 26, 2007)

It's just not right.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 26, 2007)

Looke wierd


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 26, 2007)

hell no, not if you PAID me. They are hideous. Boots are supposed to keep your feet warm. They are horrendously unflattering and they just look super ugly. No, no no. LOL


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 26, 2007)

No, not appealling at all.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 26, 2007)

I think that those boots are ugly!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 26, 2007)

oh no no no. veto that idea.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 26, 2007)

No, I wouldn't wear, I just don't like... not my style


----------



## lynnda (Oct 26, 2007)

Gross!!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi,

To be honest, I'm not wild about them at all. All of the peep-toe boots in the photos would have looked much better without the opening at the top.

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL they look like a dog chewed off the front. Hi,
That's funny.


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 27, 2007)

Those are hideous!


----------



## Anna (Oct 27, 2007)

jesus christ no AHHHH! *Hides eyes*


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2007)

Yuk....


----------



## CandyApple (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree, this look is just wrong, and when I first saw them worn by SJP, I was like What????


----------



## KristinB (Oct 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fugly! Agreed!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 29, 2007)

*Nope. They don't work.*


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

Those are ridiculous. And not in a good way.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 31, 2007)

No I would not wear them.


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 31, 2007)

Those things are awful!!!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2007)

Yuck!!! Boots are ment to be worn without holes in them


----------



## Anthea (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope, they are ugly alright


----------



## ivette (Nov 3, 2007)

not


----------



## candyholic (Nov 3, 2007)

Absolutely not. They're so ugly!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 3, 2007)

BEYOND hideous!!!!!!!


----------



## Beth3 (Nov 6, 2007)

I love boots but these things are a no no.


----------



## ashrwtah (Nov 20, 2007)

too ugly for me noooooo way


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 20, 2007)

oh god no


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 20, 2007)

Its going to be a NO for me. lol peep-toe boots...lol


----------



## Sleeptime (Nov 21, 2007)

Nono. What if I step into a puddle wearing them?


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 21, 2007)

my feet get too hot in boots sometimes but i couldn't wear those. sounds like a neat idea until you get a visual. i love how they're totally barefoot, i'd wear some colored stockings or something...this way its more obvious you chose the boots on purpose




otherwise uhm they look a bit like a street person or something...and i am SO not a rich snob to make fun of footwear in such dire condition


----------



## Tamara V (Nov 21, 2007)

Even I think they are ugly..


----------



## ahhduck (Dec 17, 2007)

nope. i think they look hideous.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL they look like a dog chewed off the front. I've had one of my dogs do just that! Boy was I mad! But yes, they are ugly!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, Ucking Fugly.


----------

